# What type fluid is used in peerless trans?



## Old Chipper

I had to replace a axle bearing in a Peerless transaxle, series 820 018, 5 speed. Fluid (oil?) was a mess. What kind of fluid do I use? and how much. Has no fill plug, so I'll have to add it before I close it up.
Thanks


----------



## rsmith335

No fill plug, thats strange. That means it built was in the good ol of USA, Because you can't transport any thing on a airplane or ship with liquids that can catch fire. Look for a mark in the case. Did you replace filters? Good luck


----------



## Old Chipper

rsmith335 said:


> No fill plug, thats strange. That means it built was in the good ol of USA, Because you can't transport any thing on a airplane or ship with liquids that can catch fire. Look for a mark in the case. Did you replace filters? Good luck


Yes, I believe Peerless is made in USA. They are owned by Tecumseh. Their trans are used in nearly all brands of mowers, ATV, go-carts etc. This one is a manual shift, so there is no filter. The grease they use is formulated to stay put on the gears. Their cases are not sealed very well! Their OEM grease is very expensive and is only available from them. Just trying to find something that will work, that I can afford.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Soooo..........The tranny has grease? Am I understanding you correctly? How......Odd! Does it go through much grease?


----------



## Old Chipper

tractor beam said:


> Soooo..........The tranny has grease? Am I understanding you correctly? How......Odd! Does it go through much grease?


That's what their manual calls it. To me, it looks a lot like the marine lube used in the the lower units of out-board motors. Guys on one of the mower racing forums tells me it's okay to use the marine lube. The unit doesn't show any signs of leaking, but this mower is 13 years old. Been setting behind a barn for the pass 5 yrs. The lube was almost black. And since I'm doing a full restore, I wanted to remove all the grease and wash the gears to look for signs of wear. Bearing was all I found bad.


----------



## rsmith335

Out board motors put alot of stress on the gear set and the oil has to be very good to protect the gears, but the lower unit is in the water and probally wouldn't get near as hot as it would get in your mower. I would look for a gear oil for air cooled app. Good Luck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

How expensive is the correct grease OC and how often do you need to replenish it?


----------



## pgondos

*type of fluid*

Old Chipper:
When I cleaned out my Peerless it was full of grease thrown everwhere except where it was supposed to be. I replaced it with 80-90 gear oil along with Lucas additive. Lucas addite is like syrup and attaches itself to everything. Good Luck.


----------



## jhngardner367

The peerless 820 series calls for 8 to 10 oz of Bentonite lubricant. It can be found on Ebay,and other sites.
Also get some Permatex 599 ultra gray to seal the case.
Peerless was bought up by:
Certified Parts Corporation (CPC)
1111 W.Racine st.,P.O. box 8468
Janesville, Wi.
53547-8468
ph. (608)752-9441

All parts are still available,for most models.
The Bentonite grease is not cheap($35,for 8 oz bottle),but it doesn't need replacing,unless it is contaminated by dirt,metal etc.


----------



## 68camarokeith

Old Chipper said:


> I had to replace a axle bearing in a Peerless transaxle, series 820 018, 5 speed. Fluid (oil?) was a mess. What kind of fluid do I use? and how much. Has no fill plug, so I'll have to add it before I close it up.
> Thanks


Hello Old Chipper, i have opened up the clam shell on a. Lt 2000 w/ 6spd peerless tecumseh transaxle. 
Hours of cleaning surfaces for reassembly but all the components are in perfect shape. Oil looked worked and dark, very little fillings if any.
Can you can suggest the Best transaxle oil for my lawn tractor 🚜 thank you


----------



## Bob Driver

68camarokeith said:


> Hello Old Chipper, i have opened up the clam shell on a. Lt 2000 w/ 6spd peerless tecumseh transaxle.
> Hours of cleaning surfaces for reassembly but all the components are in perfect shape. Oil looked worked and dark, very little fillings if any.
> Can you can suggest the Best transaxle oil for my lawn tractor 🚜 thank you


This is a 10 year old post, but to answer your question, I'm attaching a link that will take you to a download of the Service Manual for Peerless transaxles in the Resource Section of this Forum. All grease has a "Mil Spec", you don't need to buy some expensive OEM grease (they didn't make the grease anyway). Just buy a grease that matches the Mil Spec. Lubrication chart is on page 7 of the Service Manual

Peerless Transaxle Service Manual


----------



## bmaverick

68camarokeith said:


> Hello Old Chipper, i have opened up the clam shell on a. Lt 2000 w/ 6spd peerless tecumseh transaxle.
> Hours of cleaning surfaces for reassembly but all the components are in perfect shape. Oil looked worked and dark, very little fillings if any.
> Can you can suggest the Best transaxle oil for my lawn tractor 🚜 thank you


MOPAR ATF+4 (full synthetic). Works great in my 1985 DYT4000 with the Peerless 2000 Hydro. That machine is still going strong today at my cousin's place.


----------

